# Horse stolen in Bures, Suffolk



## Zirach (27 January 2011)

I received a Suffolk police update today advising that a horse has been stolen from Field in Bures. This occured between 4.30pm sat 22nd jan and 8am Sunday 23rd jan 2011. A chain and padlock securing field gate was cut, electric turned off and horse taken. Description brief, 15h black Irish cob male feathered and v striking. 
Crime ref SU/11/182 Suffolk police. call 01284 774100 Suffolk police if you can assist in any way. 

This is on the Suffolk police website and I have spoken to our local police face to face on this so can advise this is not a rumour. I hope he gets found.


----------



## mrussell (27 January 2011)

oh how sad.  Hope hes home soon.  =0(


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (27 January 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, will put the word out and keep an eye out.  Just hope he is found soon and returned to owner.


----------



## Dottie (27 January 2011)

Will keep a eye out. Is there any photos of him?


----------



## Zirach (27 January 2011)

There wasn't a pic on my update not sure if one on website. The policeman told me on tues that it wasn't reported straight away as at first the poor owner thought it was vandals and he had escaped. Maybe they will get one up soon, if they do I will post. Awful, and not far from me do it does make you worried.


----------



## aduffield (31 January 2011)

Do you know if the horse was freeze marked or chipped ?


----------



## Cuffey (31 January 2011)

This horse seems to have been added to the site ''The Missing List'' but I cannot open the link

It is not on the Stolen Horse Register nor has it been flagged up as stolen on Nedonline

OP if you have contact with a Police Officer interested in horses could you pass back that this is important or the info may not get out through Horsewatch groups.


----------



## Zirach (31 January 2011)

Will def do, I would gave thought it had been put up there by now, not even a photo to post. Will speak to pc and let you know what he says. Wasn't on the missing horse database when I looked the other day either.


----------



## Dirtymare (31 January 2011)

Do hope pony is found soon.
Its always a worry when its so close to home!!


----------



## Chestnutmare (31 January 2011)

Oh dear   pic would be ideal I will post on FB so others can see him too
hope he is found soon poor lad


----------



## Zirach (31 January 2011)

I guys, all I know is what the horsewatch emailed me unfortunately. I have emailed the police officer that I had spoken to and requested a photo and also asked why the horse is not yet on the missing horse register or NED (I think thats the one) so will let you all know as soon as I hear anything further.

It def is a worry when so close to home. I do recommend that you join Horsewatch, you should be able to access it through your local police. They send me regular updates (albeit rather brief) about tack, yard thefts, vandalism, horse thefts and basically anything related to horsey crime in your area.

Will keep you posted


----------



## aduffield (1 February 2011)

Horses need to be chipped and freeze marked as this seems to def put thieves off taking them. Not pointing fingers but horse fair time again soon.


----------



## Zirach (9 February 2011)

UPDATE FROM POLICE (which followed after they sent a notice round with a photograph on - why this wasnt done in the first place I have no idea!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Police would like to inform people that the missing black cob horse from Bures has been located safe and well.

Officers would like to thank everyone for their help with this incident.

Regards
Police Direct Team 

So alls well that ends well, not overlly useful for local peeps as not sure if he was actually stolen or what, but he has been found thats the main thing.


----------



## mrussell (10 February 2011)

Hooray !! Thanks for the update =0D


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (10 February 2011)

Zirach said:



			UPDATE FROM POLICE (which followed after they sent a notice round with a photograph on - why this wasnt done in the first place I have no idea!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Police would like to inform people that the missing black cob horse from Bures has been located safe and well.

Officers would like to thank everyone for their help with this incident.

Regards
Police Direct Team 

So alls well that ends well, not overlly useful for local peeps as not sure if he was actually stolen or what, but he has been found thats the main thing.
		
Click to expand...

The word is locally,that it was a loaning dispute. Still, horse is safe & soundAlways worth posting though


----------



## Zirach (10 February 2011)

blazingsaddles said:



			The word is locally,that it was a loaning dispute. Still, horse is safe & soundAlways worth posting though

Click to expand...

Thank heavens for that, it does worry you. Especially as the policeman I spoke to told me that often cobs are larger horses are sold on for meat! I mean can you imagine!


----------



## maisie2011 (16 February 2011)

Zirach said:



			UPDATE FROM POLICE (which followed after they sent a notice round with a photograph on - why this wasnt done in the first place I have no idea!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Police would like to inform people that the missing black cob horse from Bures has been located safe and well.

Officers would like to thank everyone for their help with this incident.

Regards
Police Direct Team 

So alls well that ends well, not overlly useful for local peeps as not sure if he was actually stolen or what, but he has been found thats the main thing.
		
Click to expand...

The photo was circulated by the Suffolk Police Direct team as soon as it was recieved, only to be informed a short while later that the horse had been 'found'.


----------

